# make: *** no rule to make target

## buebo

Moin!

Ich hab mir bei der Installation die Vanilla-Sources gezogen, weil die Gentoo-Sources grade nicht verfügbar waren und daraus den Kernel gebacken.

Heute hab ich denn mittels emerge unemerge sys-kernel/vanilla-sources die Sources wieder entfernt und die Gentoo-Sourcen gezogen.

Heute hatte ich allerdings folgendes Prob.:

```
 # pwd

/usr/src/linux

# make menuconfig

make: *** No rule to make target 'menuconfig'. Stop

```

Kann mir irgendwer sagen wo der Fehler steckt?

buebo

----------

## tux-fan

/usr/src/linux ist möglicherweise ein "toter" Link. Prüf mal, ob der Link wirklich auf die neuen Sourcen zeigt.

----------

